# Ulster Bank moves 78 mortgage arrears jobs to Scotland



## Brendan Burgess (28 Jan 2014)

*Ulster Bank axes 78 jobs from its Irish mortgage arrears division*



This will probably make it more difficult for the borrowers to get to talk to anyone or to meet them.  But maybe they only operated on the phone anyway, so it might not make that much difference. 



> The lender confirmed today it plans to cut a total of  110 jobs, mainly at its mortgage centre in Sandyford in Dublin along  with a small number from its Belfast section.
> 
> 
> This will be partially offset, however, with  32 new “field agents” roles at the bank which will be involved in debt  collection work.


----------



## Kine (28 Jan 2014)

As far as I could tell, UB operated with area managers who hadX number of accounts for cases in arrears.

First point of call with the centre in Sandyford, they were different levels of useless and it was always with a different person, explain the story again. Repeat ad nauseum. 

Eventually they will give you a case maanger who invariably can do nothing, but at least you don't need to repeat the story. Until the case manager changes as the previous one has left / been canned. Repeat process again.

Unfortunately a rudderless bank which only offers interest only can kicking options (from my experience and that of others), a situation only likely to maybe get better at the end of Feb when RBS have announced its strategic review.

But yes Brendan, this will not make the process any easier.


----------

